# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  كونوا جميعاً يابني إذا اعترى...خطب ولا تتفرقوا آحادا

## وسم المعاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه الأبيات لمعن بن زائدة في وصيته لأبنائه:

كونوا جميعاً يابني إذا اعترى...خطب ولا تتفرقوا آحـــادا
تأبى الرماح إذا اجتمعن تكسراً...وإذا افترقن تكسرت أفرادا

فأين أجد هذه الوصية في بطون الكتب؟!, أرشدوني أرشدكم الله لكل خير.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بحث في الموسوعة الشعرية فظهرت النيجة: أنها للطغرائي في ديوانه.

----------


## وسم المعاني

أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## وسم المعاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم عبد الرحمن
وجدته في الانترنت لمعن بن زائدة.. بماذا تفسر هذا؟

وحبذا لو كتبت لي رقم الجزء والصفحة وبيانات الكتاب الخارجية ؛ حتى استطيع أن أحيل عليه ..

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

ما في الموسوعة لا يوافق المطبوع.
وأما نسبته لمعن فرأيته في بعض الكتب، وقد مر علي في الموسوعة الشعرية عدة مرات أن بعض الأبيات تظهر لعدد من الشعراء! وهذا قد يكون سببه السطو، وقد يكون خللا سببه من جامع هذه الدواوين، أو غير ذلك، ولست بخبير بأمور الشعر وصناعته، ولعل بعض الفضلاء المعتنين يفيدنا.

----------


## وسم المعاني

جزاك الله خيراً ..
لأنه قد مر بي بيت من الشعر هو مشهور لأحمد شوقي, وعند البحث تبين أنه منسوب له !

----------

